# Can you identify this brand of this quick hitch?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I am looking to buy a quick hitch that does NOT require bushings. As far as I know, Speeco is the only brand that offers such a hitch. Today I found a quick hitch in my area but the owner bought it from an auction, and he doesn't know the brand.

Do you recognize the brand?









3 Point Quick Hitch for Category 1 Tractor


$140.00 3 Point Quick Hitch for Category 1 Tractor for sale in West Jordan, UT on KSL Classifieds. View a wide selection of Farm Equipment and other great items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

It looks like a Harbor Freight to me. It also looks like it will require bushings. It can be modified to not need bushings with a little steel and a welder.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Pioneerman..if you do install a quick hitch, be sure your PTO shafts are long enough to safely operate at the extended lenght. B.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Vanman08 said:


> It looks like a Harbor Freight to me.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll steer clear of this unit.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> Pioneerman..if you do install a quick hitch, be sure your PTO shafts are long enough to safely operate at the extended lenght. B.


For now I don't have any attachments that use the PTO. But yes, I'll keep this in mind if I buy a mower in the future. thanks.


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

I must say i have lucked out with my blower and tiller I haven’t had to make any mods to the PTO shaft on either And I have a Beco quick hitch and so far it has been great When i finally figured it out that i needed bushing to run a Quick Hitch,something the sales guy forgot to tell me, and this being my first go around with Tractors and implements. I did have to buy bushings for the implements but i can see maybe 5-6 sets of bushings that i had to buy And if i do say so they have doubled in price. i paid $26 for them last year and now they are $48. For my blower and box blade i had to cut of the end with the collar because they both have double ears on each one.HD models. Mine is the 784 HD. Measured in between the ears and cut to length. Happy with the BECO …


----------

